# Too many drivers in Lansing



## MEB (Oct 19, 2014)

So for the MSUvsUofM game I took in $1000 two weeks ago. This weekend for the Ohio state game which was actually more people and a night game I made $66. I noticed a huge increase in drivers on the road. Every other car I saw had a Uber phone. It only surged for 30min at 3.1x. I think the last two weeks Uber has been pushing hard for new drivers with the promise that game days drivers make a grand. Guess I'm taking a break for a few weeks and see if the noobs quit. Its not worth my time to drive in traffic and road blocks for 30min and only make $12.


----------



## MEB (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

MEB said:


> So for the MSUvsUofM game I took in $1000 two weeks ago. This weekend for the Ohio state game which was actually more people and a night game I made $66. I noticed a huge increase in drivers on the road. Every other car I saw had a Uber phone. It only surged for 30min at 3.1x. I think the last two weeks Uber has been pushing hard for new drivers with the promise that game days drivers make a grand. Guess I'm taking a break for a few weeks and see if the noobs quit. Its not worth my time to drive in traffic and road blocks for 30min and only make $12.


Get all their plate numbers and report them to their insurance companies. Easy fix.


----------



## MEB (Oct 19, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Get all their plate numbers and report them to their insurance companies. Easy fix.


Unless they have insurance that said its OK, mine just said an extra $10 every period and Uber is fine.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

MEB said:


> Unless they have insurance that said its OK, mine just said an extra $10 every period and Uber is fine.


What the hell. Nationwide agency? You have my attention. Can you say which company?


----------



## MEB (Oct 19, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> What the hell. Nationwide agency? You have my attention. Can you say which company?


Checking with the wife, she's the one who set it up and made sure. I think its either Amerprise or Liberty Mutual through Michigan State Employees.


----------



## iumichael (Sep 3, 2014)

Same thing is happening here in Bloomington. We had MSU in town a few weeks ago for our homecoming drubbing, and I got several good surge fares. My average for the night came out to around $50/hour (after Uber cut, before vehicle expenses). Yesterday's home game vs. Penn State didn't even break our guaranteed minimum at $18/hour. Very few, short-lived surges. Cars everywhere last night, but most of them had Marion County plates (Indianapolis Uber drivers coming here to "cash in" - Uber's favorite term). If it's getting to be not worth me driving in my own hometown, why would anyone commute an hour each way to make the minimum pay? The same minimums are in effect in Indy. It just baffles me how many Ubers there were in this small college town fighting over $5 fares last night.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

To many drivers ???...not according to my APP......SEE


----------



## Fast Cat (Nov 9, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> Get all their plate numbers and report them to their insurance companies. Easy fix.


Can't even survive. Uber is taking advantage of drivers who do not have jobs and are forced to work at measly prices, where they tell customers not to tip, which is the American Way!


----------



## Fast Cat (Nov 9, 2014)

Can't even survive. Uber is taking advantage of drivers who do not have jobs and are forced to work at measly prices, where they tell customers not to tip, which is the American Way!


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

MEB said:


> So for the MSUvsUofM game I took in $1000 two weeks ago. This weekend for the Ohio state game which was actually more people and a night game I made $66. I noticed a huge increase in drivers on the road. Every other car I saw had a Uber phone. It only surged for 30min at 3.1x. I think the last two weeks Uber has been pushing hard for new drivers with the promise that game days drivers make a grand. Guess I'm taking a break for a few weeks and see if the noobs quit. Its not worth my time to drive in traffic and road blocks for 30min and only make $12.


Very similar happening in Jacksonville, FL. Last weekend we had Halloween AND the madness of the UF vs UGA football game. Easily made $1000 just driving Friday night and Saturday.

This weekend I drove around for an hour and did not receive a single ping.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Same story, different drivers, different year


----------

